# Vaiana: Erster fantastischer Trailer zu Disneys nächstem Animationsfilm



## MatthiasBrueckle (13. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vaiana: Erster fantastischer Trailer zu Disneys nächstem Animationsfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Vaiana: Erster fantastischer Trailer zu Disneys nächstem Animationsfilm


----------



## kidou1304 (13. Juni 2016)

und warum zu Kukuck wird der EIGENNAME für uns verändert? Wo is für uns der Unterschied zwischen Moana und Vaiana?

Manchmal würde ich bei den Leuten die Filme lokalisieren einfach um mich schlagen.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (14. Juni 2016)

Bevor du in einen steinzeitlichen Wutanfall verfällst: Ich weiß nicht, was der genaue Grund in Deutschland ist, aber in Italien wurde der Film beispielsweise umbenannt, weil es eine Pornodarstellerin mit dem Namen "Moana" gibt, die auch eine Biografie mit diesem Namen herausgebracht hat 

Währenddessen wurde Zootopia in Deutschland "Zoomania" und in den UK "Zootropolis" genannt, weil es da wohl sonst Rechtsstreitigkeiten, besonders bezüglich Merchandise, gäbe: Es gibt wohl einen Themenpark namens Zootopia in Europa, was für Probleme sorgt.


----------

